# after bikini waxing care



## Honey B. Fly (Oct 6, 2007)

*what do u guys use after a bikini wax? i just had my 1st one n it did hurt like hell the very first rip but after that it was okay so id def do it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol but it is still sore after 24 hours and just a lil red but its not that bad, im sure its just because my skin needs to get used to it

what should i get to help afterwards everytime i go 4 one now? *


----------



## ms_bloom (Oct 16, 2007)

An aspirin solution might help; you just crush aspirin tablets into some water and use it like a toner. I personally use Paula's Choice Skin Relief Treatment which was designed for after-hair removal. You could also try a mild 0.5% cortisone cream if it is still sore and red. And aloe vera gel might feel quite soothing too.

Hmm ... I sound like I get lots of bikini waxes. Which I have, LOL.


----------

